# My first extracts..... yum yum



## Raslin (11/1/15)

So I bought some liquorice tea leaves over the festive season. The smell was to die for and tasted exactly like the smell. Light bulb moment. .. I want to vape this stuff.

So two teaspoons went into a glass bottle with some PG. While I was busy I decided to extract some coffee as well.

Today is my last day of leave to decided to see how the extracts came out. 

Well t I my suprise, totally vapeable. the liquorice tastes just like the tea. I need to add some sweetner or a cream to round it off. But tastes very good on its own. 

The coffee is just that,; a nice coffee flavour. Also needs sweetner or cream. But good all the same.

So proud of myself, I think I deserve a good vape

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/1/15)

Raslin said:


> So I bought some liquorice tea leaves over the festive season. The smell was to die for and tasted exactly like the smell. Light bulb moment. .. I want to vape this stuff.
> 
> So two teaspoons went into a glass bottle with some PG. While I was busy I decided to extract some coffee as well.
> 
> ...


Awesome man! I'd love to try your juices some time, maybe you could bring some samples to vapecon. I'm busy with some vanilla pod, nutmeg, cinnamon stick and coffee extracts. Gonna leave them for another week or two before I try them though.


----------



## Raslin (11/1/15)

Only if you agree to a swop, gives me time to tweek it and hopefully have a great juice by then.
Any tips will be appreciated.


----------



## WHITELABEL (11/1/15)

Raslin said:


> Only if you agree to a swop, gives me time to tweek it and hopefully have a great juice by then.
> Any tips will be appreciated.


Deal! These are my first extracts so we'll have to exchange notes. I know @kimbo has an awesome tobacco extract, maybe we can convince him to give is some pointers .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (11/1/15)

Sounds fantastic @Raslin, Wouldn't mind a toot on that myself

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raslin (12/1/15)

@Gambit, I did not document quantities and measurements this time round. I wanted to see if it worked. Now that it has I will be documenting the measurements and time period's. Maybe we can blog the process and se where that goes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (12/1/15)

Gambit said:


> Deal! These are my first extracts so we'll have to exchange notes. I know @kimbo has an awesome tobacco extract, maybe we can convince him to give is some pointers .



@Gambit i just took some Rum & maple, Black & white and Boxer even mix. Took about two hands full in a can fruit bottle, cover that with some PG and left it for a month or longer, when i remember i just open the bottle stir it i bit and close the bottle. After that i strain it and make my juice 
When you strain heat the mixture up in hot water, it makes it more runny so it flows better and faster

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

kimbo said:


> @Gambit i just took some Rum & maple, Black & white and Boxer even mix. Took about two hands full in a can fruit bottle, cover that with some PG and left it for a month or longer, when i remember i just open the bottle stir it i bit and close the bottle. After that i strain it and make my juice
> When you strain heat the mixture up in hot water, it makes it more runny so it flows better and faster


Sounds easy enough. You mind telling us what percentage you use your extract in your final juice? Or is that a trade secret?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (12/1/15)

Gambit said:


> Sounds easy enough. You mind telling us what percentage you use your extract in your final juice? Or is that a trade secret?

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## kimbo (12/1/15)

if you dont use EM go for about 17% .. EM mutes the flavour but rounds everything nice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (12/1/15)

kimbo said:


>


What a gent, thanks so much man! That will save a ton of time having a base to start off from.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (13/1/15)

Well done @Raslin, those extracts sound wonderful!


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@Raslin sound's nice wouldn't mind trying it myself.im sure some cream will round it off nicely


----------



## ESH (13/1/15)

Wow guys that sounds wonderful.


----------



## Raslin (13/1/15)

Thanks, the liquorice is awesome. The coffee not so much. Working on it


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@Raslin you'll get the coffee too be just as good.good job so far

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/1/15)

i would like to see what sitting the bottle in a USC for 30 mins , would it speed up or assist the process ??


----------



## Raslin (13/1/15)

It possibly would, don't have one unfortunately.


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/1/15)

me thinks a handfull of coffee grounds might find a small bottle of vg/pg tonight and end up in the USC for a jacuzi !!


----------



## gripen (13/1/15)

@Rowan Francis that sounds good a coffee vape and jacuzzi.good thinking


----------



## Arthster (13/1/15)

When I extracted my coffee I used a pot on low heat added the PG to a vile and then the coffee ground. I then put the vile in the pot of water on the stove and swooshed it around for about 20 minutes. worked like a champ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/1/15)

Well i have 30ml vg in a bottle with a teaspoon of coffee grounds in my USC . Done 15min so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/1/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Well i have 30ml vg in a bottle with a teaspoon of coffee grounds in my USC . Done 15min so far


I found PG works better for extracting flavour if you indend to use it as a concentrate. If you just infusing coffee into something you going to vape it should work just fine though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (13/1/15)

So i got this off reddit the other day and im keen to give it a shot!
*
Other extraction techniques:*

*Vanilla bean*... two vanilla beans split down the middle leaving the ends intact in a test tube with 10ml - 20ml of PG, capped and left in a drawer (no light) for two weeks or more results in a very nice natural vanilla extract suitable for mixing in a e-juice. I have some that's been sitting for a couple of months, I mixed up a juice with it at 5% the other day and it completely overwelmed the other flavours... so next time I will go 1%.

*Coffee* is also easy. A heaping tablespoon of freshly ground coffee in 15ml - 25ml of PG mixed in a glass jar then heated in a simmering water bath for about 20 minutes, then filtered yields a very strong coffee extract. Mix about 2% - 10% in e-juice for a very fresh tasting coffee that doesn't taste burnt like many coffee flavourings.

*Dry spices*... I've done allspice, ginger, cloves, cinnamon (stick), nutmeg, corriander, cumin, cardamom, anise, tumeric. Take a look for my pumpkin pie recipe (and others) in the November recipe thread for my method on those.

I used some *tamarind* concentrate (the very dark stuff, with the consistency of bearing grease) mixed at 25% in PG for a tart fruity tamarind extract.

*Lemon and lime juice* (fresh sqeezed) can be used at 1% or more to make an e-juice sour or to enhance fruity flavours. Citric acid works too... dissolve 1/4 teaspoon in 10ml PG, use at 1% or more.

Tobacco is supposed to work too, but I haven't tried it yet.

VG or alcohol ought to be able to be used instead of PG in all of these methods. I read of a method one fellow had of extracting *tobacco* by steeping it in alcohol with a bit of heat and time (days or a week) and then evaporating the alcohol until all that was left was solids, which he then dissolved in PG. If you do tobacco, make sure to use good stuff (not cigarettes, use a good quality cigar or raw tobacco) and be careful with your extract it will contain nicotine.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

Oliver, you mean all that text was a quote? After the sentence, "So i got this off reddit..."?

i want to know long they macerated the spices. Tobacco - cold maceration - is typically 3 to 4 weeks, but i think i need to do the spices for less time.


----------



## free3dom (14/1/15)

Cat said:


> Oliver, you mean all that text was a quote? After the sentence, "So i got this off reddit..."?
> 
> i want to know long they macerated the spices. Tobacco - cold maceration - is typically 3 to 4 weeks, but i think i need to do the spices for less time.



I found this a while back too...here is the link


----------



## Cat (14/1/15)

oh good! i was going to search for it. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (14/1/15)

I am testing out some of my coffee .. hmmm . Not bad as an additive

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (14/1/15)

My coffee extract turned out to be a bumer... Don't use a dark roast. gives of a very burnt taste. might work in small quantities as a under tone but definitely not for making coffee flavored juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Raslin (15/1/15)

So what type of coffer would be best for makinhg an extract. @Athster is correct a dark roast does give a burnt taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (15/1/15)

I want to try a medium roast next or even not roasted at all but thats as it stands is a ***** to find


----------



## whatalotigot (15/1/15)

Great Job dude. Im starting to also do naturally extract of vanilla, cinnamin, coffee and sme sort of brandy or alchol..

Please let me know if I can sample some of yours.


----------



## giant vaper (15/1/15)

Gmbit said:


> Awesome man! I'd love to try your juices some time, maybe you could bring some samples to vapecon. I'm busy with some vanilla pod, nutmeg, cinnamon stick and coffee extracts. Gonna leave them for another week or two before I try them though.


Hi guys, Im new to this site. Iv been vaoing for over 2 months with a rba, iv made my own e juice, simple ones and enjoyed them. I recently bought more vg but just noticed its pure glycerine, not vegetable glycerine, it is bp. Its dolly varden.
I bought it remembering somebody else has mentioned using it, not sure if they used pure glycerine. Iv mixed up about 100ml of flavours so I dont want to chuck them.
Any clue if this pure glycerine is ok too vape? Or where I can get info from? 
#help_needed. Thanks in advance


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/1/15)

giant vaper said:


> Hi guys, Im new to this site. Iv been vaoing for over 2 months with a rba, iv made my own e juice, simple ones and enjoyed them. I recently bought more vg but just noticed its pure glycerine, not vegetable glycerine, it is bp. Its dolly varden.
> I bought it remembering somebody else has mentioned using it, not sure if they used pure glycerine. Iv mixed up about 100ml of flavours so I dont want to chuck them.
> Any clue if this pure glycerine is ok too vape? Or where I can get info from?
> #help_needed. Thanks in advance



In the Vaping world glycerine is refered to as VG. Some people are sticky and want vegetable extracted glycerine (VG) but essentially if it is BP or USP rated you are safe. I have been using Dolly Varden for a while now.


----------



## giant vaper (15/1/15)

Awesome. So you vaping the dolly varden pure glycerine BP?


----------



## Gazzacpt (15/1/15)

giant vaper said:


> Awesome. So you vaping the dolly varden pure glycerine BP?



Yeah use it in my mixes. Although VG from Skyblue is cheaper I think. But its easy to pop down to the pharmacy and not pay courier fees to Cape Town for me.


----------



## giant vaper (15/1/15)

Cool. Not sure if it's cheaper but yeah I'm in durban.
Thanks for the info!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/1/15)

So I did 30ml 50/50 pg vg coffee extract with a medium roast ground coffee. I filtered it in a 60ml syringe that I drilled holes into and placed a piece of ss mesh over the holes. I then let it stand for a day and siphoned off the clearer mix. 
As i wanted to use it as an additive I tried it with some left over hurricane custard, left for a few days to steep. 
This is so far the best diy I have done so far. Loving it

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Arthster (19/1/15)

That does sound fantastic bud. Awesome stuff.


----------



## gripen (19/1/15)

nice job @Rowan Francis it sounds heavenly to me


----------



## bjorncoetsee (20/1/15)

Can someone please help me, im totally new to diy. All I have is VG, the pick n pay brand lol.
What can I make of this? How do I make extracts of coffee or any other thing? How about milo or horlicks? Any tutorial on how to make extracts and how many to add of that to the VG I have?


----------



## Dr Phil (20/1/15)

Milo Vape whould be awsome


----------



## free3dom (20/1/15)

bjorncoetsee said:


> Can someone please help me, im totally new to diy. All I have is VG, the pick n pay brand lol.
> What can I make of this? How do I make extracts of coffee or any other thing? How about milo or horlicks? Any tutorial on how to make extracts and how many to add of that to the VG I have?



Generally speaking, PG is better suited to extraction than VG (it absorbs flavours better). The idea behind extraction is simple: you place some of "whatever" in the PG/VG and leave it (the time will depend on what you are trying to extract, and some experimentation). Then once this is done you should filter it to get rid of the stuff that you should not be vaping. 

This link, which I posted above should give you some good ideas and get you going - google should take care of the rest


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

i agree millo would be a very nice vape


----------



## bjorncoetsee (20/1/15)

How much milo would I put in 20ml of vg and hoe much flavored vg would I get out of that? Maybe leave it a week? Or more?


----------



## Rowan Francis (20/1/15)

i would think about adding some skyblue cream ..to milo to get the taste right 

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/CAP-Sweet-Cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (20/1/15)

@Rowan Francis that is a owesum idea the cream will smooth it out nicely and take it to the next level


----------



## Cat (20/1/15)

you cannot make extract of Milo or stuff like that. it contains malted grain powder and soya emulsifier....and artificial flavours. 
So you have to experiment with choc flavours and something like malted grain/cereal flavour, like toasted marshmallow. 
Extract basically means natural extract.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (20/2/15)

Cat said:


> you cannot make extract of Milo or stuff like that. it contains malted grain powder and soya emulsifier....and artificial flavours.
> So you have to experiment with choc flavours and something like malted grain/cereal flavour, like toasted marshmallow.
> Extract basically means natural extract.



Darn glad i read this before adding the PG

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## whatalotigot (20/2/15)

@ET is that your attempt at making pussy flavour?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ET (20/2/15)

More of a feline attempt at humour


----------



## zadiac (21/2/15)

Gazzacpt said:


> Yeah use it in my mixes. Although VG from Skyblue is cheaper I think. But its easy to pop down to the pharmacy and not pay courier fees to Cape Town for me.



So far, Dolly Varden is the cheapest I have found, if you buy at Dischem. Only R25 for 250ml and it's a 20 minute drive for me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (18/3/15)

Quick question guys. Someone mentioned WTA juices to me a while back and said that tobacco leaves are steeped in PG etc etc. I chucked some left-over pipe tobacco in VG (all I had was VG). Put it in a glass bottle and shoved it into an empty snake tank on the heat pad. Left at 34 degC for about 2 weeks. Came out really nice dark and rich. My question is, how do I guess how much nicotine is in it? On a US forum someone mentioned putting the glass container in boiling water for 20 minutes to "kill" the nicotine. Guessing with the lid off. Would this essentially lower nicotine levels enough to use this only as a flavoring? Any suggestions on how much of it to use percentage wise in a mix?


----------



## Andre (18/3/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Quick question guys. Someone mentioned WTA juices to me a while back and said that tobacco leaves are steeped in PG etc etc. I chucked some left-over pipe tobacco in VG (all I had was VG). Put it in a glass bottle and shoved it into an empty snake tank on the heat pad. Left at 34 degC for about 2 weeks. Came out really nice dark and rich. My question is, how do I guess how much nicotine is in it? On a US forum someone mentioned putting the glass container in boiling water for 20 minutes to "kill" the nicotine. Guessing with the lid off. Would this essentially lower nicotine levels enough to use this only as a flavoring? Any suggestions on how much of it to use percentage wise in a mix?


There will only be minute amounts of nicotine in the filtered VG. You will need to add nicotine to get to your preferred strength. Your extract is basically just the flavouring.
Specialized techniques are used to extract nicotine and even more specialized methods to extract the WTAs (whole tobacco alkoloids) as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------

